# Mondeo mk2 rear wheelarch



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Has anybody had one done and roughly how much did you pay with paint and finish. TIA.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

It really depends upon how badly corroded they are and to some extent which side, as any welding near the fuel filler can be a problem.
The rot can be much more advanced than first appears and most times sections of the the inner arch, inner and outer sill and rear closing panels will need attention as well as the outer arch panel itself.
It will not fully reveal itself until you start. You just have to be prepared for the expense if necessary.
It is not surprising they rot because it is quite a complex structure, very small panel gaps with poor air supply and poor drains, not all of it is easily accessible so there is no point in not cutting it all out and properly repairing it all once you have started.
It is much easier to cut away from outside and then having left suitable access repair from inside out.
It will mean fabricating some parts. Outer arch repair panels are available, inner arch repair sections were available but I have not needed any for a while so I don't know if they are still.
I have a soft spot for the Mondeo MK2 so I repaired mine (estate) but had I been paying for it I doubt it would have been cost effective.
I would have anticipated charging about £600/700 per arch by the time it was painted as well. If I remember correctly even the solid ford colours were clear coated.
Depending on whether the repair panel can be cut down the rear quarter panel/arch will probably need painting fully but the paint work on the rear of the sill is low down so can be carefully blown in to a hard line and with careful prep will not really be visible once flatted and polished.
I had intended some P38 and a quick blow over but it did not take long to realise that was not possible if I did not want to do it again the following week.


----------

